# Need cologne recommendation



## Confused99 (Jul 29, 2010)

2 year anniversary is coming up and marriage has been on the rocks for a while now so I want to enjoy this day. Hubby's cologne is running out and he is using a discontinued cologne- Hypnose by Lancome. 

He has mentioned wanting to try a new cologne and I think
it'd be simpler for him to use one that is still in stores than to have to order one every time he runs out anyway. So I did some research to find that some of the notes are lavendar, amber, and musk. I also know that hubby likes lavendar and vanilla Febreeze.

So I did some research to find colognes on the market now that have similar notes and came up with three options:

Eternity by Calvin Klein
Drakkar Noir by Guy Laroche
Paul Sebastian by Paul Sebastian


Which one do you recommend? Thanks!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've worn the first two, and liked them. But the Drakkar was back in my early 20's... My GF bought me D&G's "The One" as a present this year. Haven't worn it yet.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't like any of those.

My husband wears Joop LOL It reminds me of sweaty sex and turns me on whenever I smell it. Even when I smell it randomly when out of the house. Rawr.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

They still make Drakkar? I'm partial to Polo Black or Double Black.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Everyone's body chemistry interacts differently with each cologne. You most often than not end up with a slightly different fragrance after it is put on. 

I currently swap out 2 by Antonio Banderas - Spirit and Blue Seduction and if I'm headed out with my wife something from Clinique called Chemistry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I didn't even know they still made Drakkar Noir. I haven't used any of the three you posted, but two that I swap out are "2" from Ralph Lauren's "Big Pony" collection (numbered 1-4)and "Vintage" from John Varvatos. 

Maybe the best thing to do is go to a men's store or departemnt store near you to see if you can try out a couple of scents. You'll want to limit it to trying about two because your sense of smell can become overwhelmed. Also, it's better to leave a scent on your skin for a bit (15minutes, maybe) to see how your body reacts to it, because the cologne's scent will change a little once on your skin for a period.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Really like Polo 2 on a guy Im seeing.  

Liked Drakkar years ago...now it just reminds me of my ex. :\


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

PBear said:


> I've worn the first two, and liked them. But the Drakkar was back in my early 20's... My GF bought me D&G's "The One" as a present this year. Haven't worn it yet.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm wearing that one....it rocks. My wife loves it.


----------



## jpurdey (Dec 27, 2011)

You really need to have him try some, sometimes particular colognes will smell wonderful in the bottle and then terrible on a person. Drakkar and PS are classics, Polo (the original) is awesome too, but take him to the department store and smell some and if you find one, have him try a spray, and if it works then go buy it. For heaven's sake, try it first I bought my mother a bottle of $90 perfume for her birthday once, it smelled great in the store but when she put it on it smelled like rank BO. She gave it to her sister and it smells just fine on her. Weird.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

jpurdey said:


> You really need to have him try some, sometimes particular colognes will smell wonderful in the bottle and then terrible on a person. Drakkar and PS are classics, Polo (the original) is awesome too, but take him to the department store and smell some and if you find one, have him try a spray, and if it works then go buy it. For heaven's sake, try it first I bought my mother a bottle of $90 perfume for her birthday once, it smelled great in the store but when she put it on it smelled like rank BO. She gave it to her sister and it smells just fine on her. Weird.


Not on list but love Euphoria by CK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I love Romance. I think it's by Ralph Lauren.

I bought it for my hubby and I just melt when he wears it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Ralph Lauren Blue. Didn't know people still wore Drakkar. Reminds me of open shirts and gold chains.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Based on the scents you mentioned that he likes ... you may want to sniff a swatch of 1 Million by Paco Rabhanne, readily availalble in stores.

Very sweet smelling, distinct vanilla. I actually don't care for it ... but generally as men we don't care much about how we smell, we care about how you think we smell. 

In other words, if you don't like the scent, then I can't imagine it would be something he'd want to wear.

I like Bulgari Blu and Bulgari Notte.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Drakkar is for me even to this day. There is a reason they keep selling and selling and selling it. It is great stuff and melts the wife each and every wear. Got a nice new bottle for Xmas!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Powerbane said:


> Everyone's body chemistry interacts differently with each cologne. You most often than not end up with a slightly different fragrance after it is put on.


Everyone says that but Polo smells like Polo on everyone who I`ve ever smelled it on, Poison smells like Poison, every cologne smells like it does in the bottle when it`s on someone.
The only difference is the underlying body scent which requires a blood hound to distinguish anyway unless of course you`re using the cologne instead of bathing.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you tried going to the counter and asking them what is similar to the one that's discontinued? They are usually really good at finding you something you'll like. I was shopping for something for the man I'm dating, who doesn't wear cologne, so I put a lot of thought into it. I settled on a new one, Yves Saint Laurent 'L'Homme Libre' . So yummy. My ex wore Eternity, and while it does smell good, it's almost too popular. The Polo Big Ponies were all really good, I liked 3 the best, though. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The men's colognes that I think smell HOT and sexy as hell are these:

Burberry for Men
Bvlgari
Chrome Azzaro
Armani Code 

If I smell any of these on a man, I want to sniff him. They smell like a little slice of heaven. Yum.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Jellybeans said:


> If I smell any of these on a man, I want to sniff him.


Was that you on the escalator at the mall last week JB? Kinda creeped me out.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hehe. I am a lot more discreet than those crazy sniffers on the elevator!


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Hehe. I am a lot more discreet than those crazy sniffers on the elevator!


Tell me more about these crazy elevator sniffers. How do you spot one? Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL. They aren't hard to spot. They usually have bunny boiler eyeballs!


----------



## ImFree (Dec 29, 2011)

I wear Drakkar and PS but never Eternity- my GF loves PS more than any others I have put on for her. GIO is also a good one. Everyone says the same about Drakkar... wore it 20 years ago in high school. But I still like it as one of my favorites.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

I wear Cool Water and variations on such (lightish colognes). She's always liked how I smell.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I got hubs "Guilty" by Gucci. I told him he's my guilty pleasure. 

It smells good. He was even smelling himself lol. Refreshing, yummy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Confused99 said:


> 2 year anniversary is coming up and marriage has been on the rocks for a while now so I want to enjoy this day. Hubby's cologne is running out and he is using a discontinued cologne- Hypnose by Lancome.
> 
> He has mentioned wanting to try a new cologne and I think
> it'd be simpler for him to use one that is still in stores than to have to order one every time he runs out anyway. So I did some research to find that some of the notes are lavendar, amber, and musk. I also know that hubby likes lavendar and vanilla Febreeze.
> ...


Marketing blurb: Guilty Pour Homme is carefully designed for men who know what they want and who get what they want. The charismatic alpha male, a true magnet for ladies, is represented in this provocative and seductive composition. The fragrance opens with lavender and lemon, leaving enough space for very appealing scents of orange blossom. Basic tones are supported by warm woody accords of cedar and patchouli, offering a firm but exciting and soft coloring to the whole composition. 

^ haha if I'd read that before getting it for him, I might not have chosen it "magnet for ladies" ...! I kid, but has notes of lavender with the citrus which you/him might like.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Bulgari or Prada. Period.


----------



## johniori1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't like any of those.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Drakkar Noir does it for me. They still make it. 
My guy has used it for years. He smells so good with it on. No, it doesn't smell like an old guy's cologne. It's not like wearing Old Spice.


----------



## johniori1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I`ve ever smelled it on, Poison smells like Poison, every cologne smells like it does in the bottle when it`s on someone.


----------



## Ayan (Nov 26, 2011)

1 Million by Paco. Thats all.


----------

